# Haunted House Names



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i actually like the name "hell" its simple and to the point.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

purgatory?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe "Dante's Inferno" or "Dante's Pit"


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

666 Elm Street, The Bates Hotel, Hell Ride, Diablo's Inferno, Silent Hill, House of Horror, House of the Living Dead, Apocalyptic Oblivion, Castle Wolfenstein, Eerie Manor, and Spooky Village.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

Eternal Damnation


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

I personally think pumpkinhead is on the right track with Dante's inferno. But I would go one step further and call it Dante's Disco Inferno presented by KOBAL!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

You could throw in some Latin and have "Kobal's Infernum"


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 6, 2006)

Eternal Flames


----------

